# Ford CMax - Anyone driving it and which version?



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I currently own a 2011 Fusion and I have a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee. The Cherokee is on it's last leg, with close to 300k miles on it. 

I use my Fusion for Uber and Lyft. I selected it after traveling a lot and renting many different cars. the Fusion was my baby, and still is. I love the space and ergonomics. 

I've seen the CMax being used by taxi companies around here. It's smaller then the Fusion but the gas millage is AMAZING. the Hybrid is in line with the Prius with 42 mpg. The "Energi" version gets around 95 MPG. Yes that's 95 miles to the gallon. 

My question to the community: Is anyone using this vehicle? How do you like it? Pros/Cons? What version are you using? I'm looking to use it as a family vehicle and not so much rideshare. 

Also - the reason I am asking only about the CMax is I get special family pricing for Ford, so I can really get any Ford vehicle at a steep discount. 

Thanks!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I would personally not run two cars.

But your situation is more unique since you can obtain a discount.

If you need 2cars in the family then ensuring both can be used for Uber is always a good move as you have no downtime.

There are 2 versions of the C Max in the UK.

The Grand C Max is an ugly thing imho.

The standard C Max (5seats) seems to be selling well and is much better proportioned.

In all honesty I would stick with the Fusion.

Very few people use thw C Max for Private Hire as it has few advantages over the larger S Max and Galaxy.

I would suspect it will be reliable and the interior mostly hard wearing as most Fords have been over the last 10yrs or so.

After over 200k there was no wear onnthe seats of my mk3 Mondeo, just a worn gearshift gaitor and some wear on drivers door trim. Both easily fixed.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I would personally not run two cars.
> 
> But your situation is more unique since you can obtain a discount.
> 
> ...


I know there are some differences between the UK and US versions of the CMax. I'll have to dig a bit deeper to see what they are. I think Top Gear (UK Version) featured the CMax in one of their shows.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Had a quick Google.

The US version I saw looks very similar to the UK 5seat version.

Though we have no hybrid.

Most C Max sold in Europe as a whole will be diesel.

Pity.

Hopefully Ford will bring its Hybrid Tech to the UK.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

42 mpg is not in line with a Prius. Check Fuelly, the hybrid C-Maxs are getting around 40 mpg real world MPGs, while the Prii are around 50mpg.

The Energi only show that high because it is a PHEV, you still have to pay for those miles, just on your electric bill instead of your gas bill. Granted the miles ran on all electric are very cheap, but in this job you'll likely be on gas most of the time and it's gas MPGs are worse than the hybrid version.

If you want to go Ford look at the Fusion hybrid instead, the C-Max's original EPA estimates of 47/47 were based on the Fusion...same drivetrain so Ford wasn't required to retest the C-Max independently even though it was a bigger and heavier vehicle, customer complaints given since have had the C-Max EPA estimates lowered a little (still to high compared to real world).

Personally Prii are the most durable, lowest maintenance, highest MPG cars out there. The PriusC in particular is the cheapest vehicle to drive mile for mile, but it is a little small.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

You can't compare C Max to prius.
You have to compare it to prusV.
And priusV beats the shit out of c max in every ****ing way


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> You can't compare C Max to prius.
> You have to compare it to prusV.
> And priusV beats the shit out of c max in every ****ing way


That's what I was thinking as soon as I posted it. The reason the C-Max gets lower MPG than a Prius is because if it's size, which is more comparable to a PriusV. The V still beats it though, even as the least fuel efficient of the Prius line.


----------



## BKNY75 (Oct 25, 2014)

I second the Fusion. I drive a '14 fusion titanium hybrid and I love it. After 20k miles I'm averaging 40.5 MPG, and the majority of my pax all compliment me on it, with more than a few saying
It's "the nicest Uber car they've ever been in."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://fordcmaxhybridforum.com
I'd go for the C max hybrid.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://fordcmaxhybridforum.com
> I'd go for the C max hybrid.


DUDE - nice find. Thank you.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Just got done talking to the wife. I think I'll request pricing on both the 2015 C-Max Hybrid and the 2015 Fusion Hybrid. I have to submit the request in writing, and then they mail back the invoice amount, and then I have to tack on a $750 delivery fee. It takes like 2 weeks to get the info back.

Like I said before, this is more for a family vehicle vs. a rideshare car. I like the idea that I can add a second vehicle for Uber if needed. Lyft still limits you to 1 vehicle - I didn't see a place where you can have multiple vehicles in their app.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

http://priuschat.com

That being said, I do like the Fusion, it's one of the better non-Prius hybrids out there. Edmunds even has at one point listed the Fusion hybrid as a best buy hybrid over a Prius (they admit cost wise it isn't as economical, but they liked the amenities). The C-Max on the other hand is just a sub-par PriusV.


----------



## BKNY75 (Oct 25, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> http://priuschat.com
> 
> That being said, I do like the Fusion, it's one of the better non-Prius hybrids out there. Edmunds even has at one point listed the Fusion hybrid as a best buy hybrid over a Prius (they admit cost wise it isn't as economical, but they liked the amenities). The C-Max on the other hand is just a sub-par PriusV.


I totally agree, I test drove the Prius, along with the accord hybrid before I bought the fusion. The Prius had better mileage, the Accord was s great car, I enjoyed the ride much better than the Fusion's, it was just overpriced for what it came with. For an accord similarly equipped to my fusion the difference would have been close to $10k. The fusion offers a pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

I have put 2500 exclusive for uber and Lyft on my cmax. I am currently getting 44.26 mpg. 

It's roomier than the Prius v. Has more power, nicer interior, quieter....

The Prius feels cheap compared to the cmax.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> I have put 2500 exclusive for uber and Lyft on my cmax. I am currently getting 44.26 mpg.
> 
> It's roomier than the Prius v. Has more power, nicer interior, quieter....
> 
> The Prius feels cheap compared to the cmax.


Thanks VSSteve - could you post what model you have and the interior package?

Also - just a general statement, I've rented a few Prius before. Once in Maine - in a snow storm, and that may taint my view on the Prius. If I were able to compare apples to apples on a Ford vehicle, and match the price that I would get - I would entertain the idea. Money is money even with the discount I get.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> http://priuschat.com
> 
> That being said, I do like the Fusion, it's one of the better non-Prius hybrids out there. Edmunds even has at one point listed the Fusion hybrid as a best buy hybrid over a Prius (they admit cost wise it isn't as economical, but they liked the amenities). The C-Max on the other hand is just a sub-par PriusV.


The C Max is a dynamically superior car to the PriusV (Prius+ in UK)

A PriusV/+ is a great car for work as is the normal Prius.

They are the most popular Private Hire car in London and elsewhere in the UK due to their reliability and robustness.

But they are no match dynamically for a C Max.

The only caveat is that I am not sure if you get the Grand C Max in the US that we also get here which is a more direct competitor to the V/+ due to the occasional 7seat configuration.

It also has sliding rear doors and is a little bit awkwardly styled for those reasons.

If anybody thinks the driving dynamics of Prius of any kind compares with an equivalent Ford then they have likely never driven a Ford or are the kind of driver that honestly wouldn't notice much difference between vehicles.

Nothing wrong with that.

Everybody has particular things they are better at.

The driving position of the C Max will itself make it a nicer place to spend your working day.

Passengers also like the ease of access that vehicles such as the C Max, Galaxy, S Max give them.

Not sure if the driving position in the Prius V is much changed from the normal Prius as I would never consider a Prius +.

In fact the Prius+/V is not UberXL in London but still UberX.

A bit harsh really.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine is the base model SE. I paid a bit under 24K after taxes and fees.


----------



## VegasExUberPartner (Dec 12, 2014)

My car is Cmax Energi.
Not driving it for Uber yet.
My electric charge gets me 20 to 40 miles in city then switch in hybrid mode and then the gas engine kiks in.
My average is 62 mpg.
Love this little suv.
All options as leather, navigation, sony 12 speakers and 12 000 off MSRP
From 36k to 24k...


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

VegasExUberPartner said:


> My car is Cmax Energi.
> Not driving it for Uber yet.
> My electric charge gets me 20 to 40 miles in city then switch in hybrid mode and then the gas engine kiks in.
> My average is 62 mpg.
> ...


 I'd use a C-Max for Uber/Courier work. Pirus despite the upgrades from the 1st gen to the current car is still a bare bones economy car and drives like it. The C-Max Energi is a no compromise car and the price/cost reflect that.

If I opt for Uber vehicle program it's what I would pick.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Battery pack on the Prius = 150K where on the C Max it's 100K. An expensive proposition at replacement time, although a lot of Priuses are driving around with 300K on the battery pack. 
Both have Atkinson Cycle engines and the Prius is an 1,800 cc where C Max is 2,000.
Both use the same design of transmission derived from TRW patents back in the '60's believe it or not. How beefy one manufacturer wants to make it with respect to vehicle weight and or horsepower is something that's gotta be determined in the future with service/failure rates. 
An optioned out Prius costs more than the C Max model with the leather interior... in fact, Prius doesn't even offer a leather option any more... just that cloth that I think is a stain magnet. 
Drove a few Priuses and I'm glad that somebody offers a track extender for the front seats. About 4" more rearward travel so you don't feel like a cripple when you get out of the car after a couple of hours. I'd have to actually see, sit in, sniff, and taste the C Max to make a decision. 
C Max sure does have a bunch more standard equipment than the Prius.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Battery pack on the Prius = 150K where on the C Max it's 100K. An expensive proposition at replacement time, although a lot of Priuses are driving around with 300K on the battery pack.
> Both have Atkinson Cycle engines and the Prius is an 1,800 cc where C Max is 2,000.
> Both use the same design of transmission derived from TRW patents back in the '60's believe it or not. How beefy one manufacturer wants to make it with respect to vehicle weight and or horsepower is something that's gotta be determined in the future with service/failure rates.
> An optioned out Prius costs more than the C Max model with the leather interior... in fact, Prius doesn't even offer a leather option any more... just that cloth that I think is a stain magnet.
> ...


The way I would get a Prius (and I won't) is a Prius I think Five which comes with 17" wheels and longer rocker, diffuser, front bumper extensions, sometimes called ground effects or a body kit; it's sporty looking in other words.

Like I said in my other thread, just how I am built/think.

Honda is trying to get rid of it's Insight stock, you can get a EX with Navi for about $21K

I have driven a C-Max Hybrid and if you think the Prius is a bit sparse and no frills; then yes the C-Max is s major upgrade. Nicer materials, reliable and just as capable.

I'm 6'0 3/4 by the way, I could easily drive this from here (LA) to Medford, Ore and still be fresh as a daisy.

Plenty of owners are getting 500-600 miles a tank without major hypermile techniques. Pulse+Glide is said to work well with hybrids that allow you to drive a bit on the electric motor only, the C-Max Hybrid allows this.

Plus Toyota rules the Hybrid market, which isn't saying much it's about 4% of car sales in the US... Because if it's popularity Toyota doesn't really discount them, they don't have too.

I found more than a few '13 C-Max Hybrids at Car Max with Tech package (My Ford Touch Navigation) starting around $19K. A new one after rebate runs about $25K


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Djfourmoney said:


> The way I would get a Prius (and I won't) is a Prius I think Five which comes with 17" wheels and longer rocker, diffuser, front bumper extensions, sometimes called ground effects or a body kit; it's sporty looking in other words.
> 
> Like I said in my other thread, just how I am built/think.
> 
> ...


^^^
Yup, as far as all that fiberglas or injection molded stuff that they tack on with double sided tape... I learned the hard way that it gets knocked off after a while if you go over a strange driveway or try to park over a parking stop in a lot. 
I've ridden in about three or four Prius taxis and they are just a bit noisy in the back seat, and the first one that I rode in only had 3,500 miles on it and was driven by the nephew of the owner of the company. 
"Sporty looking" in the long run costs your insurance company, and ultimately YOU extra bucks for non-stock add-ons. 
I was on the Ford site after I posted my above comment and actually went through their build process, and I'm kinda impressed with the interior especially, which of course is what ultimately keeps the passenger (relatively) happy. Sometimes. Not often. But sometimes.

Oh, one more thing... about child seats. 
I'm gonna post that question in another topic if I find the right one. 
Maybe in the Payments forum.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I've driven lowered cars for year.... Having a body kit on a Prius is not an issue, you drive SLOW over stuff, not fast. Unknown, even slower... You also enter steep driveways at an angle.

Anyway go to the dealer and sit in the back of a C-Max. Car Seats are piece of cake, plenty of room for forward facing car seats. The C-Max is MPV aka People Hauler... The Prius is just a four door compact car that happens to get excellent mileage.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Had a quick Google.
> 
> The US version I saw looks very similar to the UK 5seat version.
> 
> ...


I think the new generation of ford mondeos from 2015 will have a hybrid power train! It looks very nice, and is very tempting!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

as1989LDN said:


> I think the new generation of ford mondeos from 2015 will have a hybrid power train! It looks very nice, and is very tempting!


^^^
Those elitists on Top Gear on BBC all love the Mondeo.


----------

